# top tether mount in volvo xc70?



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

we'RE buying a new (used) car. does this car come with a top anchor to tether a FF seat? I know it has lower anchors on both sides of car (window seats) but am hoping I don't have to pay to install an anchor for when we turn DD around.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, if you have lower anchors you will have top tethers. I'm not sure how many TAs you have, probably 3.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Yes, if you have lower anchors you will have top tethers. I'm not sure how many TAs you have, probably 3.

Sort of with older Volvos...you have to buy them...older Volvos don't come with them, even if you have lower anchors. I had a 2000 volvo v70 and yeah you have to purchase the tether hooks...there are holes for them but you have to buy the actual hooks them, you have to spend the extra dough...apparently that iwas okay within the law then. I have no idea how much they are though because we paid my FIL's cost when we installed ours and he is a volvo master mechanic. My inlaws have a 2007 wagon and they had to buy them as well but the new wagons have them only they are hidden I guess...I don't know where but they are installed. I want to say we paid a little over $60 for two tether anchors so add about 30% to that. The good news is that they are really easy to install, you can do it yourself with a wrench.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Anything 2002 and newer will have them.


----------



## lajn (Jun 10, 2007)

My 2001 V70 has them.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmmmm.....my current '94 volvo has the lower anchors but not the top also. And on the new car (which isn't in our posession but I have been inside it) I couldn't spot any top anchors. They were not on the ceiling and I couldn't see them elsewhere in the cargo space or anything. I thought it was law (hence the 2002 reference by a PP) but why can't I find them????


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
Hmmmm.....my current '94 volvo has the lower anchors but not the top also. And on the new car (which isn't in our posession but I have been inside it) I couldn't spot any top anchors. They were not on the ceiling and I couldn't see them elsewhere in the cargo space or anything. I thought it was law (hence the 2002 reference by a PP) but why can't I find them????

Your 94 Volvo has lower anchors? I have a 96 Volvo 850 Wagon and I don't believe mine has any. I know there are spots to add top tethers but I didn't think there were lower anchors..maybe I should check..


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennaW* 
Your 94 Volvo has lower anchors? I have a 96 Volvo 850 Wagon and I don't believe mine has any. I know there are spots to add top tethers but I didn't think there were lower anchors..maybe I should check..

Yep. Below the window seats, not in the middle. Each window seat has a lower anchor on the outer side of the seat - window side if that makes sense.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
Yep. Below the window seats, not in the middle. Each window seat has a lower anchor on the outer side of the seat - window side if that makes sense.

Oh, I thought you meant lower anchors for like LATCH, you know to actually install the car seat. I went out and looked at my car and saw what you were talking about though, I had never noticed them before. So are those rear facing tether points? I'll have to get out my manual and take a look I guess.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo* 
Hmmmm.....my current '94 volvo has the lower anchors but not the top also. And on the new car (which isn't in our posession but I have been inside it) I couldn't spot any top anchors. They were not on the ceiling and I couldn't see them elsewhere in the cargo space or anything. I thought it was law (hence the 2002 reference by a PP) but why can't I find them????

Do you have a wagon? I know in mine there are spaces to put in top tethers on the backs of the seats but they aren't there yet, I will have to buy the part to install them. I have to do that soon because my friend is coming out with her 2 boys that both need FF car seats.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Oooohhhh. No, we don't have latch in our old car (those things are for our tether strap with a normal seatbelt install). And no, it is not a wagon.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

If you have lower anchors, you have top anchors. It's required.


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

My mom's 2002 xc70 has the top tether anchors - they are on the back of the seat, about half way between the top of the seat and the floor of the cargo area. They just look like a little metal bar.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

I think when she said lower anchors she meant rear facing tether point.


----------

